# Vote for SCMR in shelter challenge



## michellerobison

On to more pleasant things and something to take that helpless feeling away,let's concentrate our energies on a positive...and hopefully somethign we can do ,enmass, to help...

Since I haven't heard but from a few,the consensus seems to be Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue? since Belly Rubs Bassett Rescue is out of the running and SCMR fell second to them,stands to reason (if there's any reason left any more) that we should put effort into another chance to get fluffs money.

So unless anyone posts otherwise..SCMR it is?

Try these see if they work better. Also use my siggy too.

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site


----------



## michellerobison

SCMR is 203 US and 2nd,again behind Belly Rubs Basset Rescue! Now I thought they couldn't win again,so what's up w/ that?!?!?!!?


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> SCMR is 203 US and 2nd,again behind Belly Rubs Basset Rescue! Now I thought they couldn't win again,so what's up w/ that?!?!?!!?


Interesting? We might want to try to look into that. Have to look at the rules again.

Here are the rules:
Under the rules of the 2011 Shelter+ Challenge: 
· No group may win more than one Grand Prize in 2011. Winners of the Grand Prize are not eligible for state or regional grants during the same voting round, but are eligible for all other prizes. We congratulate Villalobos Rescue Center and Blind Cat Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc., our first and second Grand Prize winners of 2011! 
· Weekly Winners are not eligible for Regional (State, Canadian, or International) awards during the same voting round. Weekly Winners are not excluded from Grand prizes and Special prizes. 
· The Challenge Champion of the previous year is ineligible for Grand prizes during the current year. The previous year's Challenge Champion remains eligible for other prizes, including weekly or state prizes.

Looks like they're saying the Grand Prize winner...from all the states together so the one where we're 203..negates winning again but it talks about weekly winners too. Who wins those...each state, top area??? Not sure but have to get back to work tonight so can't follow up. If anyone can make heads or tails out of it, please do.


----------



## michellerobison

Yeah I read that too,th state isn't a grand prize.You'd think out of common decency they'd bow out and let someone else have a chance..even though all rescues are hurting right now...
but after today, common decency might be an antiquated concept...


----------



## michellerobison

Don't forget to vote!


----------



## Johita

voted! love scmr!


----------



## michellerobison

I kept track of the links and I've noticed certain ones repeat.
10,11,13,19,25.
Has anyone else had this,let me know and I will delete those and make a new list. I don't want to delete yet ,in case it's just my computer.


----------



## michellerobison

SCMR is 225 and 2, we have to vote folks.
Please le tme know if all the links work. I have them numbered so let me know which ones repeat and I will repost the ones that do ,making voting easier.


----------



## edelweiss

Had to try numerous times but it FINALLY worked!
Thanks Michelle!


----------



## michellerobison

Glad it worked, I hope others will post so I will know if it's working. If it isn't,I can try to work on it.


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 198 and 3.


----------



## michellerobison

bumpity bump


----------



## KAG

I usually don't respond to this thread. Yet I do vote twice a day. It's automatic for me. Did not check all the links Michele, but the first one works for sure. 
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Maglily

i haven't tried the links but I get a daily email reminder to vote and do it that way.


----------



## michellerobison

Thanks folks,that's all I was looking for was to know if the multiple listing of links,about 25 were working. Each one allows us to vote on each one. About 4 of them will repeat and I noted those but will repost if I hear back from enough folks letting me know.
If people don't let me know,how can I fix it?

I was just a bit disgusted that the Anthony verdict was just going on and on and on,and the shelter vote was languishing and it was barely on life support if we didn't keep in the forefront. It 's tough enough to keep it in the forefront ,especially when it started on a holiday...

Sure the verdict is news,I have no problem w/ people posting,view and so on ,it is interesting. But I just thought it was sad commentary that people were more caught up w/ that instead of just putting a couple votes in per day to help a fluff.

SM isn't here just to promote charity causes and shelter votes,it's here to help peole w/ like tastes,their pets and products and information..

I just thought it was an off topic thread that was taking on a life of it's own and distracting us from potential good.

This is a cause I believe in and while I do donate annoymously to many things,in finds,time and other donations. This is one cause I have to be public and verbal about to keep it fresh in on the minds and hearts and to bring attention to it to new people.

I don't get upset or think anything either way on whether or not people comment of view anything I post ,but on the shelter vote issue,I do.
I need feedback to know if what I'm doing is working or not and I can find that out until people tell me.

I had a poll on the vote a while back and I think only a dozen even responded...that poll was to find out what I can do to get the vote out and get the votes in.


----------



## bailey02

Voted !!!


----------



## michellerobison

bailey02 said:


> Voted !!!


 
Thanks guys,you rock!


----------



## Snowbody

Michelle - I haven't been able to vote for a couple of days since work's insane but did all of your links tonight and they all work. Am going to be on the road a lot the next few weeks so voting will be spotty but you know I vote whenever I can. I just am not sure anything will help with the number one shelter in the state having such a huge lead and as we know from last time, #2 doesn't get anything. Right now first place has 26.44% of the vote, second place has 6.77% and SCMR has 6.26%. Don't see how we'd ever get up an additional 20% of the state vote. Maybe when they do the written winners or picture contests we could do better. Just doesn't seem fair for the same rescue to get the money every time. Spread the wealth. JMO.


----------



## michellerobison

I was thinking of doing a picture contest entry. We should try that and see if we can get some money for SCMR. Maybe if more than one of us wins,we can spread that to other shelters and rescues like Escondido an dRacine.

It feels lke an insurmountable task and I feel like giving up,but I just can't do that and sleep at night.

I truly appreciate everyone who takes the time to vote,wether it's once per day or more.

Where can yo find the info on how many votes a shelter gets,I've never been able to find that...all I find is the info on the ranking.


----------



## Aarianne

michellerobison said:


> I kept track of the links and I've noticed certain ones repeat.
> 10,11,13,19,25.
> Has anyone else had this,let me know and I will delete those and make a new list. I don't want to delete yet ,in case it's just my computer.


I think it's either just your computer or the browsers maybe? All 25 work for me in Chrome at least. I remember in the last round that some didn't work for me in Firefox and/or IE.


----------



## Snowbody

The Bassetts are gone but there's a Hound group that out of nowhere has a huge lead??:blink:


----------



## michellerobison

Aarianne said:


> I think it's either just your computer or the browsers maybe? All 25 work for me in Chrome at least. I remember in the last round that some didn't work for me in Firefox and/or IE.


Might be,on Internet Explorer and Avant browser,those links repeated,but not on chrome or Firefox. Thanks for letting me know, that's why I didn't want to delete any links that would work just because they repeated on one browser and not another.

I would say use them all and the ones that repeat can just be closed. I noticed the ones that repeat,don't always repeat depending on the time of day too?

Computers...capricious little buggers!


----------



## Aarianne

Uh-ohs... you see that golden retriever rescue in #1 for the state? I believe they won by a landslide over Belly Rubs in the past.


----------



## michellerobison

Don't forget to vote!!!!
Each link can get SCMR about 20 or so votes all together...


----------



## michellerobison

Here's another possible way to get money for shelters or rescues. Maybe we can all enter this contest and if there are multiple winners,we can spread the wealth among many rescues
http://www.thehungersite.com/clickT...=3&link=ctg_ars_contest_from_shelterchallenge


----------



## michellerobison

200 and 3,


----------



## michellerobison

195 and 3 ,starting to inch up,we need votes,please vote.


----------



## michellerobison

We're still 195 and 3.....


----------



## michellerobison

We've moved up a bit,we're 196 and 2!!!! Come on ,it can work,let's vote.Please it really is important. Thanks to all that are voting,we need more to do so.


----------



## bailey02

Just submitted my daily vote...bump bump


----------



## michellerobison

207 and 2 slipped down in US but still holding at 2. Keep voting!


----------



## romeo&juliet

VOTED all the links worked great thank you only a handful where repeat but i didnt write them down it wasnt no problem just kept going to the rest of them ................


----------



## michellerobison

I posted about the shelter challenge on my Facebook,if you have Facebook or other social media,please post info about the vote!


----------



## Snowbody

Voted when I got back to the hotel last night. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

Keep voting


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted!


----------



## michellerobison

We're 213 and 2,slipping!!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet

voting everyday and my friends at the office


----------



## michellerobison

Remember to vote everyone!
HUGS!


----------



## michellerobison

214 and 2,still slipping,please vote....rayer:


----------



## romeo&juliet

wanted to keep this thread fresh had to search to find it to vote again with all the links you have so just a little reminder lets keep voting


----------



## almitra

Just now saw this thread and I voted.  Hope it all helps.


----------



## michellerobison

Keep voting everyone,we're 221 and 2....


----------



## almitra

Ok, just went there and voted again today. ))))


----------



## michellerobison

226 and 2 slipping more.Please vote!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Reposting links everyone,please vote...Thanks everyone who's voting,you guys rock!!!!
Try these see if they work better. Also use my siggy too.

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site 
__________________


----------



## michellerobison

michellerobison said:


> Reposting links everyone,please vote...Thanks everyone who's voting,you guys rock!!!!
> Try these see if they work better. Also use my siggy too.
> 
> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> __________________



Bumpity bump..:innocent:


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 229 and 2,we need votes,thanks everyone!!!!




michellerobison said:


> Reposting links everyone,please vote...Thanks everyone who's voting,you guys rock!!!!
> Try these see if they work better. Also use my siggy too.
> 
> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> __________________


----------



## almitra

Thanks again for the reminder...I'm off to the polling place.


----------



## michellerobison

We're 232 and 2 slipping badly.


----------



## romeo&juliet

:blink: We need votes preettyyyy please with chery on top and whip cream and all the goodies :chili: :chili: you can vote everyday :w00t:


----------



## almitra

Ruh-roh! I'm off to the polls again!


----------



## mfa

voting.
BUMP


----------



## michellerobison

Thanks everyone,you guys rock...totally!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Voted - I know I've been delinquent lately Michelle. :blush: Too much on the road.


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> Voted - I know I've been delinquent lately Michelle. :blush: Too much on the road.


Hang in there,I know I get busy too. If I can;t vote at home,I use my little Dell mini at hotels or my smart phone on the road. I click on each of those links to vote..
I know you vote a lot when you can!


----------



## michellerobison

*repostign al the voting links,remember twice per day 12 hours apart,means a lot of vo*

Do all these twic eper day 12 hours apart..


michellerobison said:


> Reposting links everyone,please vote...Thanks everyone who's voting,you guys rock!!!!
> Try these see if they work better. Also use my siggy too.
> 
> 1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3
> 
> 19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3
> 
> 22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> 
> 25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site
> __________________


----------



## almitra

Off I go...


----------



## romeo&juliet

:thumbsup: off we go to voting :aktion033:


----------



## almitra

I hit the polls again this morning....now off you go, everybody else....


----------



## romeo&juliet

Sandra we should make a date with coffee over the internet every morning for voting :HistericalSmiley::w00t: off i go :chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

back on my voting ! i was slacking but here we go !


----------



## romeo&juliet

:smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:


OMG talk about head to head we need votes !!!!!!



pweaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## almitra

romeo&juliet said:


> Sandra we should make a date with coffee over the internet every morning for voting :HistericalSmiley::w00t: off i go :chili::chili:


:thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet

Coffee and voting time :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## romeo&juliet

:smcry::smcry::smcry::crying::crying: we are in third falling bad please vote :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra

romeo&juliet said:


> Coffee and voting time :thumbsup::aktion033:


Grabbing my chai latte and heading to the polls for the day! :chili:


----------



## almitra

romeo&juliet said:


> :smcry::smcry::smcry::crying::crying: We are in third falling bad please vote :thumbsup:


aaarrrggg!!!


----------



## michellerobison

We're 237 and 3,the state one is the worst,we need to be power voting.


----------



## michellerobison

romeo&juliet said:


> Sandra we should make a date with coffee over the internet every morning for voting :HistericalSmiley::w00t: off i go :chili::chili:


I have my cereal in front of my computer and vote until my cereal is gone.


----------



## michellerobison

Reposting links!!!! Also use my siggy too.

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site 
__________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## romeo&juliet

michellerobison said:


> I have my cereal in front of my computer and vote until my cereal is gone.


 
:HistericalSmiley: SO its a date breakfast and voting how lovely :chili::chili: anyone else want to join us every morning for breakfast menu is cereal ,coffe, latte whatever you would like to bring :w00t: I will be adding dinner soon how about it hUH ?? I vote at home also in the evenings .:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra

Ursula is our _one-woman-secret-weapon!_ You GO, girl!


----------



## michellerobison

I do cereal in the morning and snack on peanuts or chocolate cookies,usually Oreos in the evenings for my power votes...


----------



## romeo&juliet

michellerobison said:


> I do cereal in the morning and snack on peanuts or chocolate cookies,usually Oreos in the evenings for my power votes...


 


:w00t::w00t::w00t: artytime:artytime::cheer::good post - perfect Oh Oreos ,peanuts or chocolate cookies thank God im not on a diet :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison

Voted tonight ,all 25 links work on firefox but only 20 of these work on Internet Explorer/Avant.
We can vote on these twice per day on each server,getting almost 100 votes in,in one day.
Plus I do the vote ,clear cookies,vote again throughout the afternoon too.
Well I hear the Oreo icecream calling my name.....
hugs!


----------



## romeo&juliet

:chili::chili::chili: well of to the voting board coffee at hand :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra

Man, I was trying to beat Ursula to the polling place this morning, but the line at Starbuck's was a horrendous!  Here I go.


----------



## romeo&juliet

Michelle got us both beat she started last night :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: enjoy that starbucks :w00t:


----------



## michellerobison

I was still up at 4am this morning,Al got home at 4:20,so I squeeked a vote session in... would that be late or early?
Sometimes if I can't sleep at night I turn on the computer and vote...guess the thought of fluffies in distress keeps me awake...


----------



## romeo&juliet

yep thats considered really early :you rock::you rock::you rock::cheer::ThankYou::ThankYou:Michelle is our girl wooohooo :thumbsup: yes i know what you mean i keep thinking about it also i ask God everyday to help us help the animals their are so many i pray that God protects them from any harm :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Sitting in my hotel room waiting for a couple of special guests so I voted


----------



## romeo&juliet

Snowbody said:


> Sitting in my hotel room waiting for a couple of special guests so I voted


 

:smootch::ThankYou::you rock:


----------



## michellerobison

234 and 2 we're starting upwards now...every vote truly counts and this shows up so! Thanks folks ,we can do this!!!!


----------



## almitra

Just voted again...and maybe I beat Ursula today! ((wink))


----------



## michellerobison

We're 238 and 3,that's a big downturn. We gotta keep at it....:smcry:


----------



## romeo&juliet

im here computer went down  but back up and gotta make up for lost time


----------



## Snowbody

Voted


----------



## almitra

I'm slow but I finally got there today.


----------



## michellerobison

243 and 3, it's getting desperate here. I know I sound like a broken record,but we need more people voting. The dedicated few just can't do it all alone...


----------



## romeo&juliet

Here with my coffe ready for voting:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

I was here earlier about 7am with my Cocoa Pebbles and voting...


----------



## michellerobison

Reposting links..VOTE!!!

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site 
__________________[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## almitra

I went first thing, Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison

Thanks you guys,I know you're all trying so hard!


----------



## romeo&juliet

Spaghuettii and voting who :thumbsup:wants to join me


----------



## romeo&juliet

artytime::cheer::Waiting::happy::happy::happy:


voting time :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## almitra

I missed the spaghetti, but not the vote.


----------



## romeo&juliet

almitra said:


> I missed the spaghetti, but not the vote.


 







I have some left overs join me for dinner tonight :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## almitra

I'll be over at 6.


----------



## michellerobison

Got a late start but here w/ Cocoa Pebbles and voting.


----------



## michellerobison

244 and 3,this is worse than last vote...:smcry:


----------



## romeo&juliet

:sorry::sLo_grouphug3::celebrate - firewor i hope we all can come togehter and catch up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Reposting links..VOTE!!! I use these twice per day on two servers,Avante browser or Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox,you get almost 50 votes in the morning and 50 again 12 hours later...

1 - http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

2 - http://www.hungersite.com/clickToGiv...faces?siteId=3

3 - http://www.childhealthsite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

4 - http://thebreastcancersite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

5 - http://animalrescuesite.com/clickToG...faces?siteId=3

6 - http://thehungersite.com/clickToGive...faces?siteId=3

7 - http://theliteracysite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

8 - http://www.therainforestsite.com/cli...faces?siteId=3

9 - http://theanimalrescuesite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

10 - http://www.thehungersite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

11 - http://www.theliteracysite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

12 - http://therainforestsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

13 - http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/c...faces?siteId=3

14 - http://www.theveteranssite.com/click...faces?siteId=3

15 - http://theveteranssite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

16 - http://childhealthsite.com/clickToGi...faces?siteId=3

17 - http://www.theautismsite.com/clickTo...faces?siteId=3

18 - http://theautismsite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

19 - http://www.animalrescuesite.com/clic...faces?siteId=3

20 - http://www.thechildhealthsite.com/cl...faces?siteId=3

21 - http://thechildhealthsite.com/clickT...faces?siteId=3

22 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

23 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

24 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site

25 - *Vote* for a *Shelter* @ The Animal Rescue Site 
__________________[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Snowbody

I was on three devices with two browsers voting on all the links yesterday morning. Doesn't seem to be helping though. :huh: Though when I looked at the percentages we're only .2% behind the rescue in second place. We could overcome it if everyone votes.


----------



## romeo&juliet

Snowbody said:


> I was on three devices with two browsers voting on all the links yesterday morning. Doesn't seem to be helping though. :huh: Though when I looked at the percentages we're only .2% behind the rescue in second place. We could overcome it if everyone votes.


 

I know i vote on my work comp phone and home and still falling behind :blink::smootch: for all that are helping with the voting :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm trying, I'm trying :thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet

Good morning i havent forgotten been voting just no time to stop and say hi been so busy with my boy and getting him ready before school starts :chili::chili: be back later :thumbsup:


----------



## carley

All, wanted to say thanks so much for wanting to help SCMR in this voting contest, I don't know how the groups that are winning are getting so many votes that are off the charts!! But at least we can say we tried.......thank again so much, especially for selecting SCMR as the rescue to sponsor for this voting round!!! While SCMR didn't win, we are winners in that we have support from folks such as this great group, and of course the biggest winners are the darlings SCMR are able to rescue and rehome! Debi


----------



## michellerobison

We're trying,,see all the links in the post #104,each one can count as an individual vote.We do them twice per day,so it'll get about 50 votes,they can also be done on two different servers,like Internet Explorer and Mozzilla firefox,which doubles that to almost 100 per day.I'm sure that's how so many are winning....
We just have to get lots of folks doing it..


----------



## michellerobison

_*258 and 3*_, I can't believe we're doing worse than last time,we only have about 5 weeks left. Power voting everyday might be the only way...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Geesh...still holding at 3rd! :angry:


----------



## almitra

Just cast my vote...been outta pocket for a few days.


----------



## revakb2

I've been remiss about voting lately, but I'm back in the groove now.


----------



## romeo&juliet

:Waiting::Waiting: Im here for the long run taking a seat not moving :thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet

Good morning Ladies,

Michelle i was wondering if we could start a new thread with a catching title to get more attention on the voting new title will make people look example Help our Maltese Rescue Shelter by voting and post the links again something that will catch everyones attention we need all the help i have family and friends voting but we need as many as we can get to try to come up ahead:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: i spent hours just like a few of us have and we are not puting a dent in this voting :blink::blink: PWEASE EVERYONE OUR BABIES NEED OUR HELP...................


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bumping up to help Michelle's work and efforts here. I do appreciate what you are doing Michelle.


----------



## romeo&juliet

I dont know if anyone else notice but the percentile on the voting has not changed in days where the same we where at friday evenong saturday morning hmmm just noticed


----------



## michellerobison

romeo&juliet said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> Michelle i was wondering if we could start a new thread with a catching title to get more attention on the voting new title will make people look example Help our Maltese Rescue Shelter by voting and post the links again something that will catch everyones attention we need all the help i have family and friends voting but we need as many as we can get to try to come up ahead:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: i spent hours just like a few of us have and we are not puting a dent in this voting :blink::blink: PWEASE EVERYONE OUR BABIES NEED OUR HELP...................


 
Sounds good,on it right now.Maybe our old thread is stale. I wish we could pin it so it gets top billing!


----------



## almitra

Me too, Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison

I know so many are voting their hearts out and I appreciate it beyond words. I know there are some who vote,behind the scenes and don't post about it and they're doing their part... 
♥♥♥♥♥☻☻☻☻☻


----------

